# Windows Live presents : @vista.aero mail id



## anandk (Aug 6, 2007)

Click *signup.live.com to sign-up !!!

get ur ".....@vista.aero" mail id with 2gb space ! This can also be your primary Windows Live Messenger ID!


----------



## comrade (Aug 6, 2007)

.thankkkkkkkk you..


----------



## Pathik (Aug 6, 2007)

hey nice.. thx


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks.
The link doen't support opera.


----------



## comrade (Aug 6, 2007)

i created a personal id..but for some reason it didnt allow me to do it again to create another id


----------



## anandk (Aug 6, 2007)

i created one too.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2007)

.mac copy? Aero .. Home Basic users beware


----------



## comrade (Aug 6, 2007)

i guess the offer is over????


----------



## Ambar (Aug 6, 2007)

thnkx man!


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> .mac copy?


I'm glad it wasn't me. 

This is free though and that is a huge difference. I would love to have an email account on .Mac. I would even be willing to pay something like $10/yr but $99/yr is simply insane - irrespective of whatever services and features it provides.


----------



## iMav (Aug 6, 2007)

^^ well it isnt any copy from any1 ... live services are givng out really wild id options ... there was a @lokhandwala.com (a place in mumbai-co-incidentally where i live) id then there was @mumbai.in id and now this is so i dont see any copying


----------



## aryayush (Aug 6, 2007)

Exclusive to Internet Explorer, of course.

It is times like these when I think that Microsoft is rightly marred with all those anti-trust cases.


----------



## iMav (Aug 6, 2007)

ah! jealousy of not getting a facility  file a law suit


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 6, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Exclusive to Internet Explorer, of course.



The service is beta right now I think.



> It is times like these when I think that Microsoft is rightly marred with all those anti-trust cases.



Why. can't u mask Opera to look like IE & get it to work . I thought mac could run any software code out there


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 7, 2007)

What's the use, its not even anything new. i dont want a new id where ppl will not mail me . They will mail me on the id's i have been using from years.


----------



## aryayush (Aug 7, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ah! jealousy of not getting a facility  file a law suit


Tha day I have to give someone my email id and it has the slightest hint of a connection to Windows in it, I'll be a dead man.



			
				iMav said:
			
		

> Why. can't u mask Opera to look like IE & get it to work . I thought mac could run any software code out there


Oh, I could but I've got far more interesting things to do. The split second interest I had in reading about the service vanished as soon as I got the error.


----------



## anandk (Aug 7, 2007)

try HERE again

its stl wrking as of now. AND wait for the whole pg 2 load.

=u know what i think it plants a cookie. worked the first time and created one acnt agn jst now. tried agn aftr 5 mins was directed to getlivecom


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 7, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I could but I've got far more interesting things to do. The split second interest I had in reading about the service vanished as soon as I got the error.



Ya ya....since a feature is not in Mac, it is not Required


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 7, 2007)

Not working anymore


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

^^ do 1 thing just type ur required email id and then automatically vista.aero comes up as an option ... happened with me


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 7, 2007)

^^ na.. doesnt work. Only shows Hotmail.com


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 7, 2007)

nope.. not getting... direct getlive.com.. not even a login page... it's direct main  getlive page.
Also.. tried in IE... same. Tried after removing cookies & stuff like that.. still... who all got it... anandk.. iMav...


----------



## anandk (Aug 7, 2007)

empty ur cache and cookies. and wait for the page to fully load..it takes time ...then that vista option comes....


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 7, 2007)

tried all anandk... cleared cache.. cookies.. browsing history.. authenticated sessions... all... but got only page as shown.. *img358.imageshack.us/img358/1443/untitled1xn4.th.jpg


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 7, 2007)

is it nesseccary that ur os shld be Vista to take vista.aero as ur id ????? coz i tried in Xp and only hotmail came ...........


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 7, 2007)

me having Vista Ultimate... 64 bit... so.. that's not criteria...


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

*arre all those who arent getting the vista.aero option .... just type an id and aero option should come automatically if u follow the link * .... it happened with me ... just typed the desired user id and the vista.aero option came

and its not necessary to have vista


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 7, 2007)

iMav... show me the page u were gettin on direct clicking the 2nd link given by AnandK..
I get the getlive.com directly, after all methods tried... then I've to go to link to Live HotMail in that page.. how do u go... a snap'll do better...


----------



## Ecko (Aug 7, 2007)

is it working ??


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

**domains.live.com/members/signup.aspx?domain=vista.aero

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/4493/capturefp0.jpg

*


----------



## shantanu (Aug 7, 2007)

you can also get a  @microsoft.com just you have to contact the webmaster for that 

try this : *domains.live.com/members/signup.aspx?domain=microsoft.com


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 7, 2007)

I see seperate Home page for Live in IE and Firefox. I guess, this has something to do with Vista.

Let me switch windows to Vista and use IE there and see


----------



## din (Aug 7, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> ^^ na.. doesnt work. Only shows Hotmail.com



You mean in the dropdown that is after @ ?

Yes, hotmail.com comes first, but after 1-2 mins, the dropdown changed to vista.aero. I didn't complete the signup but could see the dropdown change.


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 7, 2007)

that was loud.. & right @ last... got it... tnx iMav 4 the link... i shoulda tried it out in the link anandk gave.. forgot it... $hit.. how foolish of me...
*img358.imageshack.us/img358/4158/untitled1jh6.jpg

*Now how do i merge it with my earlier hotmail id.. any way to do it.. other than "add an address to send mails from"*


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 7, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> you can also get a  @microsoft.com just you have to contact the webmaster for that
> 
> try this : *domains.live.com/members/signup.aspx?domain=microsoft.com



LOL, my cousin has two Microsoft ID's  MS Employee. Actually MS makes two emails of each employee.

One @ microsoft and other first four letters of firstname + first letter of lastname@microsoft. If i got in...it would be sukhk@microsoft 

Thanks iMav....this link works *domains.live.com/members/signup.aspx?domain=vista.aero


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

koolbluez said:
			
		

> that was loud.. & right @ last... got it... tnx iMav 4 the link... i shoulda tried it out in the link anandk gave.. forgot it... $hit.. how foolish of me...


 almost every1 including me had some trouble getting the id so i thought of highlighting the direct link


----------



## din (Aug 7, 2007)

Ok, created one id @vista.aero. Now whats the advantages other then the email, messnger and 2 GB option ? Please enlighten me.


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

nothing  its all in the name


----------



## din (Aug 7, 2007)

LOL ok, now teh usual (Indian style) question !

Do they support POP ?


----------



## koolbluez (Aug 7, 2007)

ok.. now answer my other question.. any way...
*Now how do i merge it with my earlier hotmail id.. any way to do it.. other than "add an address to send mails from"
*like the ones in Yahoo.. for the name.name ids...
*img398.imageshack.us/img398/7494/untitled1pg2.png​


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

din said:
			
		

> Do they support POP ?


 no pop no forwarding


----------



## din (Aug 7, 2007)

offtopic

Just tried @aim.com (aol id) and it support pop / smtp too. 

But yes, as iMav said, got a small name id @vista.aero

ok, one more dummy qn ..

.aero = aviation-related businesses TLD ? 

or MS created this for Vista Aero popularity ?

More confused (being a dummy in these)

Vista.Aero is a domain name ?

It gives the following info

Registrant Name  -	Robin van Sambeek
Registrant Organization  -	Emirates Airlines - Flight Operations

OR MS bought that domain and giving free email ids ?

Someone please clarify ...


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 7, 2007)

at last ..created both at hotmail and vista aero ..... THNX a lot GUYS..........................................


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

its a domain name bought by some1 and he has allowed public use of the same

MS, google, yahoo all aloow web site owners to make their own domain mail ids for users so this guy used his head and made vista.aero as a domain name and then used the hotmail facility of domain email ids and as a result what u have is username@vista.aero

Please note that is service is not 'owned' but only uses live mail servers and facilities ...

here is a quote from the domain email facility which all of u must know ...


> *Domain Owner's agreement*
> 
> vista.aero is an organization that provides e-mail addresses powered by Windows Live Mail. Although you are a Windows Live customer, vista.aero, as the domain owner, controls your e-mail address. vista.aero may decide to discontinue your e-mail service at any time and you will lose your e-mail address and the contents of your e-mail account. We have asked them to notify us before they discontinue your e-mail service. When they notify us, we will try to contact you so you can save your e-mails. We will also provide you instructions on how to choose a new e-mail address.


----------



## din (Aug 7, 2007)

OK, so it has nothing to do with (directly) MS / Windows rt ? 

The site just use the hotmail facility of domain email id ? 

This is also a 'hit' trick ?


----------



## iMav (Aug 7, 2007)

^^ egg jactly ... only powered by live (servers and services) but owned by some 1 else


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 7, 2007)

Right! i just noticed aswell. He is using Live Domains service.

Here is the link if you want for your site : *domains.live.com/
Same service from Google aswell : www.google.com/a


----------



## cynosure (Aug 7, 2007)

Hell Yeah! I like vista.aero becoz this is the first domain where I could register myself as me (i.e My name). On all other sites my name is already taken 

This is the first M$ product I am happy with.

Thanks anandk and imav.

PS: The vista.aero appears after a minute or two as other guys said and works with Firefox.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 7, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> This is the first M$ product I am happy with.



And happiness wont last long.... its not MS product...read 2-3 post above this post


----------



## cyberscriber (Aug 7, 2007)

Little info about this domain name: 
vista.aero is not microsoft's own domain. 
A private website called bink.nu uses microsoft's domain services to provide this service. Anyone who has a domain name can use live domains services to provide email address ( which is just like hotmail and can also be used in messenger ).
The owner of bink.nu has full rights to delete your email address or force you to change your username anytime. 
Or all addresses can get deleted if the domain ownership changes.

So, dont use them as your primary email address.


----------



## anandk (Aug 7, 2007)

shantanu said:
			
		

> you can also get a  @microsoft.com just you have to contact the webmaster for that
> 
> try this : *domains.live.com/members/signup.aspx?domain=microsoft.com


where shantanu, where do i contact the webmaster ? cudnt find the link...


----------



## comrade (Aug 7, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> where shantanu, where do i contact the webmaster ? cudnt find the link...



contact shantanu..he himself is a webmaster


----------



## cynosure (Aug 8, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> And happiness wont last long.... its not MS product...read 2-3 post above this post



Ok. I dont like M$ now


----------



## ThinkFree (Aug 8, 2007)

Cool G5 said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> The link doen't support opera.



You can make opera look like IE or Firefox to a site if it works with only a specific browser. 
SEE *www.opera.com/support/search/view/843/


----------



## ajaykumarmeher (Aug 22, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> Click *signup.live.com to sign-up !!!
> 
> get ur ".....@vista.aero" mail id with 2gb space ! This can also be your primary Windows Live Messenger ID!


 
Read this:

*Domain Owner's agreement*

vista.aero is an organization that provides e-mail addresses powered by Windows Live Mail. Although you are a Windows Live customer, vista.aero, as the domain owner, controls your e-mail address. vista.aero may decide to discontinue your e-mail service at any time and you will lose your e-mail address and the contents of your e-mail account. We have asked them to notify us before they discontinue your e-mail service. When they notify us, we will try to contact you so you can save your e-mails. We will also provide you instructions on how to choose a new e-mail address.


----------



## iMav (Aug 22, 2007)

yup iv already posted that notice ...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=569839&postcount=46


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 22, 2007)

i too signed up for the vista.aero id !


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 22, 2007)

which page is for sign up? ??guys


----------



## din (Aug 22, 2007)

@prateek_san

Signup link

*domains.live.com/members/signup.aspx?domain=vista.aero

Wait till the page loads fully, else you will see only hotmail.com in the dropdown.

If you are planning to make this your primary id, think again. This has nothing to do with MS or Hotmail and if the owner of the site (who is no way related to MS / Hotmail) decide, he can disable / delete everything.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 22, 2007)

thanks mate........


----------

